# Towing A Outback 31Qrs



## otto (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok so I keep getting mixed answers on tow capacity. I called a local RV dealer and they told me that we could tow up to 7400lb, our local Ford dealer told me 8000 and I've read varying answers on various forums. We are looking at an Outback 31QRS and the guy selling it is telling us he pulls it with an Expedition which is what we have.

It's a 2000 Ford Expedition, 5.4L V8, factory trailer towing package, 3.55 axle. Any opinions without making me feel like an idiot, new to all this and wanting to be safe. We won't be going more than 20 minutes from home but don't want an accident.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The trailer is a 31RQS (not 31Qrs) and fully loaded it will be over your limits for sure. You most likely won't have an accident with it but you will feel like you are killing your truck every time you pull. The 3.55 gears are one of the things that is hurting you. The Ford guys will be able to give you all the specifics but if you really want the 31RQS, which is a very nice trailer, you will want to think about a new (different) truck even if you are only going 20 minutes away.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Agree with CamperAndy. That trailer weighs a lot. While your truck could tow it (as in get it moving), you won't like how it feels. You may want to upgrade your truck (good excuse!). If you can't upgrade the truck right now, go with a smaller trailer or wait a bit until you can get a bigger truck. And trust me, even if you say you're only going 20 minutes away, you'll wind up wanting to go to other places that are further away.









We towed with a Yukon XL for a while (see sig block for specs). Took a trip up to S. Illinois from N. Louisiana. Three day trip (took it slow) and the Yukon XL did not like it. I could tell we were working the truck pretty hard. I can't imagine adding another more weight and a longer trailer and trying to tote it down the road. I learned my lesson---we retired the Yukon XL after that trip and got the Silverado (see sig block for specs). Tows well, plenty of power, and built for work---not toting the family around town.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

That's a big trailer and the Expedition has a fairly short wheelbase. You'd be over your weight limit, and if a big gust of wind caught the trailer, it could whip the Expedition around like a dog with a chew toy. There are lots of used 3/4 ton trucks out there at reasonable prices, thanks to the economic meltdown. I've looked at a few


----------



## otto (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks. I kinda thought it seemed a too big, however seller insists he has no problems using heavy duty hitch, stabilizers,and sway bar. I guess deep down I wanted it to work because I fell in love with the trailer. Now to talk the better half into a bigger TV...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

otto said:


> Thanks. I kinda thought it seemed a too big, however seller insists he has no problems using heavy duty hitch, stabilizers,and sway bar. I guess deep down I wanted it to work because I fell in love with the trailer. Now to talk the better half into a bigger TV...


 I did tow our 31RQS with our 2000 Eddie Bauer Expedition. Not a good match. It will tow it but you will NOT like the handling at all.

Eric


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

You could put the trailer on a permanent lot until you can upgrade the truck.


----------



## otto (Apr 18, 2011)

We haven't had any luck finding any close perm. camping. The place we camp is about 15 minutes from home and we love it there but there is no perm. camping so I unfortunately need something I can take back and forth.


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

I pulled a 301bq with a 1500,my salesman said no problem WRONG I took 1 trip an upgraded to a 2500HD.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I pulled a 28KRS with a 2006 Expedition with 3.73 gears and 300HP. Yours only has the 260 HP motor. I felt it was "ok" on the flats but the mountains really strained the engine and I personally do not want 3500-4000 rpms for ongoing towing. The wheelbase at 119" is a problem and in windy conditions it was white knuckle.


----------



## Stolenfates (Jun 11, 2009)

otto said:


> Ok so I keep getting mixed answers on tow capacity. I called a local RV dealer and they told me that we could tow up to 7400lb, our local Ford dealer told me 8000 and I've read varying answers on various forums. We are looking at an Outback 31QRS and the guy selling it is telling us he pulls it with an Expedition which is what we have.
> 
> It's a 2000 Ford Expedition, 5.4L V8, factory trailer towing package, 3.55 axle. Any opinions without making me feel like an idiot, new to all this and wanting to be safe. We won't be going more than 20 minutes from home but don't want an accident.


http://www.trailerlife.com/images/downloads/00towingguide.pdf

Check this link out, its for 2000 models. They do a pretty good job of listing them and they also indicate based on engine, body style of the make and gear ratio. I've towed my 29KBH with a 2008 1/2 ton Silverado with a 4.8L, 4:10 gears and even if it was in the towing range it was rough going. I got pushed around by the trailer a lot. I upgraded to a 2001 3/4 ton Yukon XL with a 8.1L and 4:10 gears and it was night and day. I would say even if you technically can tow it, you might not find it as carefree as you would like.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

That camper is too big/heavy for your Expy. If you can afford it, buy the camper you want then get the tow vehicle that will tow it well and enjoy it for years.


----------

